# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам микроскоп МБС-9

## Мироносица

Продам микроскоп МБС-9. В рабочем состоянии, но без подсветки. Цена - 3000 грн. Торг уместен. Малиновский р-он, Молдаванка.

----------

